# 595 Ultra destroyed in shipping



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Destroyed 595 Ultra pics*

Guys, here are the pics from my damaged 595 Ultra. Thanks UPS.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

DAMN!!!!! Oh my god!!!! I really feel for you man...


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

looking at it that makes me sad.

did you go for the Z5? how would you describe the differences in ride?

Oren


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Does UPS pay for it? And how long to get a replacement?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Wowzer...hope that shipment was insured.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Oren, yes I got the Parlee Z5. The first time I rode it I thought, "Look are damn good bikes" but gotta say strictly for fit and personal dimension preferences, I'm very happy with the Parlee.It handles a little sharper than the 595 and the classic proven neutral angles really produce a great handling bike.
UPS was actually quite helpful and I posted my insurance blunder in the 585/595 demand post but short of it is I wanted to go $2000 but shipping charge was $104 so I went with $1500 thinking, "I'll be ok". I did try to convince UPS that the damage was so clearly their fault, could they see their way to compensation closer to replacement cost? Hmm, sorry sir. $1500 plus $74 freight. Like I said before, shipping insurance is just like any sort of insurance. Your chances of needing it are low but if you do, there are no regrets being over insured.
I did get lucky finding a Parlee dealer who was super great to me. I told them what I wanted, they quoted me a can't say no price and I got out of this mess with my skin.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

RK250,

good to hear all is well. I actually owned a Parlee Z4 based bike and like the 595 i currently ride better.
In lack of better words... i'd say the look is a bit more refined.


safe rides,
Oren


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you considered getting it repaired?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Dan, the frame is at Look in San Jose and it is damaged beyond a reasonable repair.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Bummer. I was just reading about what they could do these days with carbon repair. Sounded like they could fix just about anything. Guess not.

That really sucks.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

This is worse than spilt beer. You seem to be taking this very well. Enjoy the Parlee.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a sickening sight.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is truly a sad site. No Look frame deserves that fate. Glad you foound your way ut of it though.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

RK250 said:


> Dan, the frame is at Look in San Jose and it is damaged beyond a reasonable repair.


Yes it's FUBAR


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Whenever I see pictures like these I cringe and question how badly hurt the rider is? Glad that's not the case here. What a way for a great frame to go, never having the chance to roll down the road.
Happy it worked out for you.


----------



## arok (Mar 18, 2010)

omg the horror!


----------

